# Humidity in net cage



## guapoalto049 (Jul 23, 2010)

I typically keep my mantids in net foot-cube cages for their good ventilation. I've only kept species that do not require very high humidity. Would the net cage resting over a water dish solve the high humidity and plenty of ventilation problem? This may be a dumb question but I was wondering if anyone has tried it.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2010)

I just put a double layer of paper towel in the bottom. Mist morning and night. Dampen the towels when misting.


----------



## gripen (Dec 31, 2011)

Hate to bring back an old thread but could this work?


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 1, 2012)

guapoalto049 said:


> Would the net cage resting over a water dish solve the high humidity and plenty of ventilation problem? This may be a dumb question but I was wondering if anyone has tried it.


Here's what I would do:

First, get the appropriate size container for your Mantids (I use 16 oz. or 32 oz. ).

Then cut a big circle out of the lid (be careful, sometimes the plastic is really brittle and cracks when you cut it)

and glue a piece of Mosquito netting over it with hot glue.You can be lazy (like me!  )and just use tape, though.

Now you have a container that will provide enough ventilation while retaining the humidity. Just try to lightly mist each container 2-3 thimes a day.I hope this helps you.And yeah, take Rick's suggestion too and put a paper towel in the enclosure, too.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 2, 2012)

I just stated this in another thread but just realized it's applicable here.



> Here are a few things I do that help humidity in my netcages:1) The clear plastic pane rests against the ground all the time. Though this restricts visibility, I can still see them interacting, eating, etc.
> 
> 2) The bottom layer is a paper towel covered by Carefresh pet bedding. Cheap, super absorbent, easy to clean, and provides a decent cushion.
> 
> ...


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 2, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> Here's what I would do:
> 
> First, get the appropriate size container for your Mantids (I use 16 oz. or 32 oz. ).
> 
> ...


Please, Do Not use tape where an insect can come into contact with it. It can lead to a disaster.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Please, Do Not use tape where an insect can come into contact with it. It can lead to a disaster.


+1, Tape is a mantis fly paper! inch:


----------



## gripen (Jan 2, 2012)

+2! Don't do it!


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2012)

Even worse for Luna moths! I lost 98% of my larvae the first year I reared them because they stuck to the tape in the cage and desiccated, tape is bad!!!


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 2, 2012)

It is hard to keep something humid if you are also wanting ventilation. I like the use of a coco fiber mat. It does need to be taken out and cleaned thoroughly once it collects debris, but it does hold a lot of moisture, acts as a cushion and does not mold.


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2012)

and if i get one and put some pill bugs in to keep it clean, my mantises get bonus food if i'm too lazy to feed them  

just kidding, why would i feed my mantises pill bugs? i'd rather accidentally destroy my mom's pansies collecting little grass skippers who wanted nothing more than a meal but ended up becoming one!!! once i fed my female popa 2 bees and 2 butterflies in 1 day and that made the presubadult stage go by real quick

overall net cages can be really useful but they are net cages, very airy and dry, i think i'll try putting some vermiculite on the floor of the net cages, see what that does  

TO THE HOME DEPOT!!!


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 2, 2012)

Vermiculite or Perlite is good, but a bit light. I think for your money a bag of Shagnum moss is a good investment. I holds moisture very well and acts as a great cushion. I can be cleaned.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha, I'm glad you can be cleaned Rich, we don't want a dirty Rich running around!  

I know your gunna swear it was a type-o? But I know better. :lol: (jk)


----------



## gripen (Jan 2, 2012)

hahahhaha! whoops!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 2, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Haha, I'm glad you can be cleaned Rich, we don't want a dirty Rich running around!
> 
> I know your gunna swear it was a type-o? But I know better. :lol: (jk)


OK, where's the Lady Gaga reference? :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> OK, where's the Lady Gaga reference? :lol:


I'm not sure Lady Gaga can be cleaned, she's so dirty?(sorry agent A  )


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't be hatin on my lady!!!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 3, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Please, Do Not use tape where an insect can come into contact with it. It can lead to a disaster.





angelofdeathzz said:


> +1, Tape is a mantis fly paper! inch:





gripen said:


> +2! Don't do it!





agent A said:


> Even worse for Luna moths! I lost 98% of my larvae the first year I reared them because they stuck to the tape in the cage and desiccated, tape is bad!!!


Wait!Don't freak out too much guys!I put the thape on the outside, so that the Mantids won't get stuck.I wish I could upload some low res pictures, but the PC won't let me!


----------

